# Eclectic tastes...



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I has them, particularly in music...

I like pretty much all types from the Sex Pistols to Beethoven...

I listen to music quite a lot, and I often have a song stuck in my head ..... usually something really random that I haven't heard for ages ...

For example, the current song in my head is Kenny Rogers ~ The Gambler....

Usually I only have to listen to a song once and I can remember all the lyrics, if I could sing in tune I could have used that to my advantage .... but as my singing sounds like someone strangling a cat, it is best kept to the confines of my house and car....

If you want to listen to something a little off the norm, search the Youtube for Napoleon XIV ..... 

Have fun x


----------



## steelers jerseys (Oct 18, 2010)

have it..
football jerseys china


----------

